# PCSX2 Guide and Discussion



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

*PCSX-2 is a PLAY-STATION 2 emulator* for x86 architecture i.e. Windows and Linux. 
Here is a simple guide to *play your favorite PS2 games on your PC (Windows).
*


*Requirements :*

PS2 BIOS dump.

intel core2duo 2.9 GHz or equivalent

1 GB or higher ram

A descent GPU (at least , 8800 gt or better)

Windows XP sp2 or Higher (Window 7 will be better, as it has Directx 10)

*You have to download*

* Directx jun 2010 redistributable                          Download Link       
* Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable SP1 > provided with pcsx 2 setup     
* Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable            Download Link  
* PCSX2 setup                                                 Download Link                   
* latest svn (download and extract)                     Download Link 

*Installing and Configuration*

Install  Directx jun 2010 redistributable , Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable SP1 ,Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable.
make a folder Named BIOS and paste all BIOS files in it.
Now install PCSX2. No you are not going to launch Launch it from desktop shortcut.
Go to your latest svn. Its a 7z file extract is using winrar or 7zip.
In folder click pcsx2.exe.
You will see a window for selection of language. Leave it as "system default". Click Next.
Here s PCSX2 First time Configuration Window.
GS : select "gsdx sse4"
PAD : "select LILYPAD"
SPU2 : leave as it is
CDVD : choose "LINUZ ISO" if using iso file of game
or choose "CDVD Gigaherz" if running game from dvd directly(will cause slowdowns)
Leave other options for now and click Next.
You will see a window asking for BIOS ROM. Remove tick from "use default setting" then Browse your bios folder. Select your appropriate bios from list above and finish.
now you'll see pcsx2 and a console with it.
 Go to "Misc Menu" to hide console. 


*Assigning Controls*

you can use Keyboard for controls, but i recommend you to use a game contoller (dualshock or xbox360 controller). Go to Config > controller(pad) >plugin setting.
Select PAD1 tab and click buttons on right hand panel then press key you want to assign. Assign all key and click OK.

*Graphics Setting*

Go to Config > Emulation Setting. 
select GS window tab and go to aspect ratio drop list and select "fit to window" , click ok.
Now go to Config > video GS > plugin setting.
Renderer :   direct3d9 hardware [for window xp] , direct3d10 hardware[for window vista and 7]
"Tick" native box : (this will make run your game at native ps2 resolution. If you enable this you will also be able to use speedhacks to increase fps. If you have very powerful processor then you may set custom internal resolution.)
leave other options as it is. click ok.

*Running Game*

On the base of your selected option (plugin) there are 2 ways 2 run a game.
but for better performance i would recommend to use an ISO image of game.

*(i) For ISO image*
Go to CDVD menu and there are three options ]
ISO , PLUGIN , NULL.
select iso
Then to CDVD menu > iso selector ,and browse your game.

*(ii) For DVD*
Go to CDVD menu and there are three options ]
ISO , PLUGIN , NULL.
Select Plugin option.
And to CDVD menu > plugin setting , browse your drive and click ok.

Basically you are now. 
Select your game and click on System menu> Boot CDVD(fast)
Play.................



*Speed Hacks*


Config> Emulation Setting > speed Hacks.
This is the thing to increase fps in some game.These have different effect on different games . Though in some games they may reduce performance. Discuss Here for any game , and there are not so many options there , cycle through them and see yourself what is the best settings for a particular game.
And if you have 2+ cores then don't forget to tick "MTVU (multi threaded micro VU1) ".

*Ingame Setting to improve visuals*
most game support progressive scan or progressive video mode. This greatly improve clarity and visuals.
Go to ingame setting/options > display setting > video mode.
This is normal by default  change it to Progressive. Below i posted an image in this concern.

Ask here or PM. if any problem.

Improvement suggestion are welcome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanx for the tutorial..helpful indeed


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 11, 2012)

agreed....shaking the dust off of a forgotten old tool. great tutorial buddy ! would surely try it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok...I have tried & tested it & it work flawlessly..

but I have a doubt

why we need to download PCSX2 setup & then svn files

coz we r launching the app from svn folder?

also what is the best resolution to play a game coz I have 23" monitor & when I maximized to full screen the graphics look not so good...


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^Increase graphics from 
config>video gs>plugin settings. But will reduce performance.

Pcsx2 setup (build 4600) is stable release and svn is revisions which are being continuously improved.



GhorMaanas said:


> agreed....shaking the dust off of a forgotten old tool. great tutorial buddy ! would surely try it.



Yeah old dust for sure. Its old but i didn't created this for people who know everything. I created for my friend who ask me for help regarding it. I can't type long config every time they ask, 

forgotten? may be. But such things are not worth forgetting.
There was time when lot people imagin about God of war to released on pc.
Its best emulator till date.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 11, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^Increase graphics from
> config>video gs>plugin settings. But will reduce performance.
> 
> Pcsx2 setup (build 4600) is stable release and svn is revisions which are being continuously improved.
> ...



I remember using 'bleem' and CVGS for playing PS1 games on the PC long time back. so excited and feverish i used to be to try out all those PS1 games on those emulators at that time ! nostalgic ! however later, CVGS didnt come out with any PS2 emulator, and 'bleem 2.0' didnt turn out to be any good for me, may be because i didnt know how to use it at that time for playing PS2 DVDs, or may be because it wasnt much powerful at that time. whatever the reason(s), i then tried PCSX 2, which was also in developing phase then, unsuccessful, lost interest, and bought a PS2 instead ! and long after that i see this tutorial now. hope PCSX 2 has become fully capable now to run the PS2 ISOs, which it couldnt do those 7-9 yrs back


----------



## Gollum (Jan 11, 2012)

*You forgot to mention that downloading the BIOS is ILLEGAL *

Users will have to dump the *BIOS* from *their own PS2 console* to make the emulator work.

BTW 

Official Support forum ..:: PCSX2 Forums ::..

Official PCSX2 website PCSX2

Official PCSX2 configuration guide Official English PCSX2 configuration guide v0.9.8


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

@Kola: I m getting 45~50fps in Tekken 5.sound is superb but I still feel some awkward ness when the player kicks or punches...



Gollum said:


> *You forgot to mention that downloading the BIOS is ILLEGAL *
> 
> Users will have to dump the *BIOS* from *their own PS2 console* to make the emulator work.



Oh yes most important point to be noted...
get BIOS @ your own risk.we don't support how to get that 



GhorMaanas said:


> hope PCSX 2 has become fully capable now to run the PS2 ISOs, which it couldnt do those 7-9 yrs back


yes it has become not 100% but still enjoyable framerates & graphics


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

^^i'm getting 60 fps. Ok do this -
go to 
config>video GS>Plugin setting. 
Set resolution to native.and click ok.

Now go to config>emulation setting>speed hacks

set EE CYCLE SCALE TO "2"
set VU stealing scale to "1". Click ok.

* One thing i forgot to mention for massive improve in visual. Run game then go to 
ingame option>display setting>video mode.

Change it to "Progressive" from "normal". 
*


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is image


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> I remember using 'bleem' and CVGS for playing PS1 games on the PC long time back. so excited and feverish i used to be to try out all those PS1 games on those emulators at that time ! nostalgic ! however later, CVGS didnt come out with any PS2 emulator, and 'bleem 2.0' didnt turn out to be any good for me, may be because i didnt know how to use it at that time for playing PS2 DVDs, or may be because it wasnt much powerful at that time. whatever the reason(s), i then tried PCSX 2, which was also in developing phase then, unsuccessful, lost interest, and bought a PS2 instead ! and long after that i see this tutorial now. hope PCSX 2 has become fully capable now to run the PS2 ISOs, which it couldnt do those 7-9 yrs back



man its very powerfull now .
My processor intel c2d e7500 2.93ghz
gpu 8400 gs
ram 1gb

God of war : 60 fps 
God of war :60 fps
Tekken 5 : 60 fps
ResidentEvil 4 :45-50 fps
Quantum of solace :60 fps
Shadow of colossus :45-55 fps
Devil May Cry 3 : 50 fps
Burnout Revenge :35-45 fps
Bully : 45-50 fps


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Ok do this -
> go to
> config>video GS>Plugin setting.
> Set resolution to native.and click ok.
> ...



thanx again


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 12, 2012)

thnkx it helped but it's givin and BIOS error


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

That is because you need a ps2 bios dump file for it.
Send a private message if you need details.


----------



## RBX (Jan 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> note that it is not fully utilizing more than 2 cores yet
> 
> And if you have 2+ cores then don't forget to tick "MTVU (multi threaded micro VU1) ".


These two do not go quite well together 
Stable releases in general software are recommended in performance critical scenarios but I'd really recommend getting latest, or a bit old SVN as the SVNs are quite stable and r4600 doesn't sport MTVU which is a significant improvement.


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

Edited. Well right about using few older svn but if something goes bad with any change they quickly reverse it in next svn.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

I would like to add here that if u want cheats to applied for a particular game...
then download the .pnach files from pcsx2.net & save those in cheats folder.
and in pcsx2 gui check the enable cheats option.


----------



## Alok (Jan 19, 2012)

^^Yes i used cheats for tekken 5 to play as Jinpachi Mishima.


----------



## sharmik.hirpara (Sep 14, 2012)

I have joystick but notworking in pcsx2, plz tell me how to plugin....


----------

